# Welche Feederrute



## Jaja (19. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand erfahrungen mit Feederruten hat.
Wollte mir diese Jahr zum erstenmal welche kaufen.
Ich brauche die Rute für angeln auf Satzkarpfen und Schleien in kleineren Teichen. Schätze mal 60m maximale Wurfweite.
Wenn es möglich wäre würde ich die Rute auch im Fluss auf Barben einsetzten.
Welche Ruten würdet ihr empfehlen in Sachen Länge und Wurfgewicht. Vieleicht hat ja der eine oder andere sogar einen Tipp welche Ruten super sind.

mfg


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Hy Jaja , 

also meiner Meinung nach lassen sich deine beiden Vorstellungen nicht ganz verbinden.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich zwei Feederuten kaufen für das Angeln im See auf Schlei und Satzkarpfen eher ne Mediumfeederrute und Für das Angeln am Fluss auf Barben ne Heavy Feederrute.
Was die länge usw anbetrifft jetzt:
Medium Feederrute sollt so 3,90 bis 4,20 sein und ein Wurfgewicht bis 80gramm haben, die Heavy feederrute sollte ien Länge von mindestens 4,20m haben und schon ein Wurfgewicht bis 180gramm.

Ich hoffe konnte Helfen!

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Jaja (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Aber der Fluss ist eher ein Flüsschen da ist nicht wirklich viel Strömung!


----------



## hecq (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

An nem flüsschen reicht ne medium locker aus 80 gramm sind dicke ok. rhein zb brauchste in der strömung schon ordentlich blei. ich habe die sänger spirit one heavy feeder haut bis 180gramm raus nutze sie im see als auch an fließstrecken.


----------



## Jaja (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Ja das denke ich auch das ich mit ner medium hinkommen müsste, war auch mein erster Gedanke. Wenn dann würde ich da sowieso in einer Staustufe angeln und dort ist sowieso weniger Strömung.
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit medium Feederruten?? Welche taugen da??


----------



## Aal-Papst (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Ich hab die Cormoran Speciland heavy feeder Rute in 4,2m Länge. Die stärkste Spitze hat 80g Wurfgewicht und die schwächste 50g. Für langsam fließende Gewässer reicht die Rute völlig aus. Bin mit der Rute auch sehr zufrieden, kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Hy Jaja, 
unter dem Aspekt das der Fluss eher ein Flüsschen ist würde ich dann auch ne Mediumfeeder nehmen. Ich dacht du willst auf Barbe in wirklich stark strömenden Flüssen Rhein Main usw. fischen.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Jaja (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Ruten?? Wenn ja gebt Backup.
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...ute_primos/25,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...gspitzrute/25,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm
oder mit der 3,00m 30 - 75g Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi Tool Casting
bei Fox hab ich nicht´s passendes gefunden. Falls sich noch jemand bei Browning oder Berkley auskennt kann er mir auch noch Tipps geben.

Gruß


----------



## TheFischer (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

ich kann dir eine von balzer empfehlen zb die magic feeder oder die cheriwood in 4,20m


----------



## Borusse (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Hi,

schau mal hier rein http://www.moritz-nord.de/moritzfishing271207.pdf,
dort gibt es eine Saenger Spirit One Heavy Feeder für 29,99€



> also meiner Meinung nach lassen sich deine beiden Vorstellungen nicht ganz verbinden.
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich zwei Feederuten kaufen für das Angeln im See auf Schlei und Satzkarpfen eher ne Mediumfeederrute und Für das Angeln am Fluss auf Barben ne Heavy Feederrute.
> Was die länge usw anbetrifft jetzt:
> Medium Feederrute sollt so 3,90 bis 4,20 sein und ein Wurfgewicht bis 80gramm haben, die Heavy feederrute sollte ien Länge von mindestens 4,20m haben und schon ein Wurfgewicht bis 180gramm.


warum sollte man sich 2 Feederruten kaufen?
Mit einer heavy Feederrute bis 180g ist man bestens ausgerüstet und für alle Fälle gewappnet.



> Ich hab die Cormoran Speciland heavy feeder Rute in 4,2m Länge. Die stärkste Spitze hat 80g Wurfgewicht und die schwächste 50g.


Die Spitze hat nichts mit dem Wurfgewicht zu tun. Sie ist ein reiner Bissanzeiger, wobei
die weichste Spitze im Stillwasser und die härteste Spitze in stark fliessenden Gewässern benutzt wird.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Krüger82 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Ich fische nur browning oder shimano!!! Die bauen meiner meinung nach die mit abstand besten feederruten!! Ne schöne beastmaster liegt um 100 euro und das ist sie alle mal wert!!

Mfg


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Eine Bob Nudd Legend Power Feeder könnte dir da auf sehr viel Freude bereiten....:m


----------



## Tricast (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Feeder-Ruten gibt es am 2. März auf der Stippermesse in Bremen zu sehen und auch zu kaufen. Mit Shimano, FOX, Zammataro, Browning, Sensas, Mosella und Daiwa sind ausgesprochene Feederspezialisten vor Ort und das passende Futter kann auch gleich ausgesucht werden.

Wir sehen uns am 2. März in Bremen
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

da kann ich Heinz nur zustimmen. 

Es gibt wohl kaum eine bessere Möglichkeit, sich seine Traumrute anzusehen, und dann noch von div. Toppanglern aus Deutschland dazu passend beraten lassen.


Auf nach Bremen!!!!|wavey:


----------



## ASV 1965 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Ich kann die Browning Syntec in 4.2 m nur für den anfang nur empfehlen der Preis ist mit unter 100 euro sehr gut zudem kann man diese rute auch auf 3.90m verkürzen.


----------



## magic feeder (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

es gibt einige wunderschöne feederruten von sportex....die halten ordentlich was aus und sind hervorragend verarbeitet......damit hat man auf jedenfall was fürs leben........


----------



## Jaja (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Also

hab mit jetzt erst mal die MATCH MASTER Feeder Rute PRIMOS von Cormoran gekauft und war auch gestern schon mal damit auf Tour.
Hab ein paar schöne Brassen und Plötzen fangen können. Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit der feinen Spitze. Werde sie dann wahrscheinlich nächste Woche wenn wieder weniger Wasser im Fluss ist mal auf Barben testen.


----------



## tiger (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

schau dir auf jeden fall mal die ruten von browning an!!
von preis leistungsverhältnis sind die echt top!!


----------



## Esoxfreund (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Kennt jemand von euch die Shimano Alivio Feeder ?? 
die ist bei Gerlinger im Sonderheft drin für 45 Euro (3,90m 110g Wg 3 Spitzen davon 2carbon+1Glass)
Jemand ne Erfahrung damit  ??


----------



## magic feeder (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

@jaja

auf barben mit der feederrute ist auf jeden fall mal richtig geil......weiterhin viel spass und erfolg mit deiner neuen rute


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*



Esoxfreund schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die Shimano Alivio Feeder ??
> die ist bei Gerlinger im Sonderheft drin für 45 Euro (3,90m 110g Wg 3 Spitzen davon 2carbon+1Glass)
> Jemand ne Erfahrung damit ??


 
Sieht so aus, als wäre sie ähnlich der Hyperloop Feeder, die ist wirklich sehr weich und wabbelig im ganzen. Nicht so toll.
Ich fische die Syntec und die ist echt geil.Sorry aber das ist sie.:g


----------



## Blackshark91 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Kenne die Syntec xxl feeder nicht, habe aber die Syntec Force feeder (der Nachfolger) und muss sagen super weiche Rute würde sagen wie die Syntec xxl aber nur vom hören her


----------



## bagsta343 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

hey esoxfreund...

was hast du damit vor???? und vor allem wie oft und wie genau?? grundsätzlich ist die alivio-serie von shimano eine gute wahl für anfänger, leute mit kleinem geldbeutel, oder diejenigen
die diese ruten nur sehr selten fischen...

für deine anfänge im feedern reichen die aus...wenn du (angefixt) bist, dann solltest und wirst du dir später mal zwangsläufig was besseres holen.

willst du am rhein auf barben fischen, und das die nächsten jahre.... dann leg besser gleich noch was drauf und such dir was anderes...

gruss u petri
der bagsta


----------



## Krüger82 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Würde dir raten geb nen euro mehr aus und du hast ne gute rute die dich nicht im stich läßt und mit der du dann aber auch echt zufrieden sein wirst! 

mfg#6


----------



## Esoxfreund (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

naja der große Feederspezi bin ich sicher nicht, aber das Friedfischangeln ist mal ne abwechslung zum Raubfischangeln.
gedacht ist die Rute zum Ansitzangeln an der Oder ...
eine Rute auf Zander mit Fetzen und die zweite eben aktiv mit Feeder und Futterkorb.
muß gestehen für ne Einsteiger-Rute finde ich die Alivio ziemlich hochwertig, hatte das Glück sie mal zu testen und hab mir auch eine bei Gerlinger bestellt..:m
es gibt sicher weit bessere Ruten, aber in der Preisklasse war ich echt überrascht..
sie ist zwar weich(nicht zu weich), aber auf keinen Fall wabbelig...
klar zum Barbenfischen ist sie vielleicht nichts, aber auf Bleie und Co oder nen Döbel damit kommt sie gut zurecht...das Design ist ansprechend und sie liegt super in der Hand..
auch wenns keine Browning King Feeder oder ne Sportex Feeder ist, werd mit der Rute viel Spaß haben :q
Gruß Esoxfreund


----------



## bagsta343 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

@ esoxfreund#h

für diesen zweck wird dir die rute gute dienste leisten....
kannst sie auch mal problemlos auf zander legen....

habe damals mit den alivio karpfenruten die ersten erfahrungen gemacht... haben mir die ges. erste zeit gute dienste geleistet...

allerdings bin ich mitlerweile auf andere ruten umgestiegen...
waren halt eher was für den anfang....

leg sie aber immer noch hier und da auf hecht oder auf aal....
man merkt ihnen allerdings den verschleiss schon etwas an...

alles in allem wünsch ich dir viel spass beim (ein)feedern, und 
viel erfolg mit deiner ersten feeder-rute...
ps: wird nicht die letzte sein...#6

gruss u petri
der bagsta


----------



## picker_man (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Hallo ich würde eine von shimano (speed master)wählen ,weil sie sehr fein sind und sie eine sehr gute Qualität haben.Sie allerdings auch nicht gerade billig.
Aber wie schon gesagt sie sind ihr Geld wert.

Mfg picker_man


----------



## Krüger82 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

|good:   Muss dir recht geben die speedmaster sind richtig gut! Wenn man nicht ganzsoviel zahlen will nimmt man die beastmaster! Ist vom preis aber nicht so ein riesiger unterschied!!!Kosten beide viel geld sind aber auch ruten mit denen man lange viel spaß hat!!!!


----------



## anfänger2008 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*



Borusse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau mal hier rein http://www.moritz-nord.de/moritzfishing271207.pdf,
> dort gibt es eine Saenger Spirit One Heavy Feeder für 29,99€
> ...


ähm... Wie kann man denn an die besagte Rute rankommen? Telefonisch oda per Mail? hab da nämlich echt bedarf!
:vik:|uhoh: hab nur leider noch nie bei Moritz was bestellt:m


----------



## Manni@rotauge (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

ich weiss VIELE werden mich nun hassen,aber ichab mir ne medium feeder rute bei ebay geholt und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden(name grade vergessen).Habe mit versand so um die 20-25 eur dafür bezahlt vondaher gehts auch noch........

Würde mir aber uach 2 ruten holen eine medium und ne Heavy für barben und co.


----------



## Krüger82 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Warum sollte man dich hassen? Das wichtigste ist doch das du mit deinem gerät zufrieden bist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michl1086 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man dich hassen? Das wichtigste ist doch das du mit deinem gerät zufrieden bist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



good posting! #6


----------



## Haggard (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Ich habe mal eine allgemein Frage zum Feederfischen.
Ist eine Freilaufrolle sinnvoll oder reicht eine normale ?


----------



## Borg (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Naja, über Sinn und Unsinn kann man ja bekanntlich streiten ....ich persönlich halte Freilauf beim Feedern für überflüssig! Somit fische ich eine "normale" Feederrolle und bin glücklich damit.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## klappe (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*



Haggard schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine allgemein Frage zum Feederfischen.
> Ist eine Freilaufrolle sinnvoll oder reicht eine normale ?



ich persönlich liebe freilaufrollen!
auch beim feefern sind sie von der handhabung praktischer-meiner meinung nach.
muss mir grad auch ne neue rolle besorgen-bei mir kommt nur noch freilauf in frage-schon weil ich durchaus mit der feeder auch auf zander oder karpfen angele.von daher bist du bei ner freilauf,meiner meinung nach , variabler.ein zweiter aspekt ist, wenn du unbedingt mal hinter die büsche musst oder ähnliches, dann einfach "hebel" auf und fertig. ich bin davon nach wie vor begeistert.

meinem bruder hat es vor gefühlten 25jahren seine rute beim karpfen angeln ins wasser gezogen....(tiefe ddr zeiten)....mit freilauf wäre das nicht passiert:g

p.s. die rute konnten wir mit einem selbstgebasteltem dreizack und ner wäscheeine wieder aus dem trüben wasser fischen-nur falls es interessiert:m


----------



## Dunraven (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Aus meiner Sicht 100% sinnvoll.
Nicht nötig aber einfach sinnvoll, denn Bügel auf, schon ist die Schnur zu lang, also wieder kurbel, zu kurz also wieder Bügel auf und wieder zu kurz.
So Freilauf auf und langsam runterlaufen lassen (durch das Korbgewicht) oder eben von Hand auf die passende Länge ziehen und schon ist es gut. 

Andere Sache, ich will beködern. Bügel auf, Korb zum Futter, Bügel zu, zuviel Schnur runter und Wind hat die um die Spitze gelegt = Spitzenbruch wenn man nicht kontrolliert. Freilauf auf, anziehen und es ist nicht zuviel Schnur runter und normal nichts um die Spitze gewickelt.

Es ist also sinnvoll weil nützlich und komfortabel, aber nötig ist es natürlich nicht.
Was Karpfen und so angeht, dafür brauche ich keinen Freilauf, denn die Schnur ist eh im Clip und die Rute wäre auch damit weg.  Von daher dann die Rute raus, und da könnte man auch mal leicht den Bügel öffnen, denn das passiert ja nicht andauernd sondern nur 1-2 mal.


----------



## Haggard (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Alles klar , ich danke für Eure Meinungen , dann werde ich mir für meine Feederrute eine Freilaufrolle kaufen


----------



## Bakshish (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Bevor ich extra nen neuen Thread aufmach, dacht ich, ich frag hier. Nach meim Umzug 2002 war ich so gut wie nie mehr am Wasser und will dieses Jahr wieder angeltechnisch durchstarten. Hab zwar noch viel Equip von früher, aba hab mich schon wieder halbwegs mit neuem Kram eingedeckt.
Will jetzt hier keine Lebensgeschichte erzähln^^

Eigentlich gehts darum:
Ich will mir demnächst auch mal eine Feederrute zulegen. Eher zum testen obs mir wirklich liegt. Darf ruhig relativ günstig sein (hab erstmal die Schnauze voll von zu teuerem Angelzeug, nach jahrelangem Karpfenjagen mit 3 Shimano-Ruten, 3 Baitrunnern, Delkims usw.). Mir ist beim Suchen die DAM Composite Feeder aufgefalln, 3,6m lang Wurfgewicht 50 bis 150g und das ganze für unter 40 Öcken. 
Zum Testen bzw. zum Einstieg eigentlich der ideale Preis für ne Rute mit nem Namen den man auch kennt. 
Wär gut wenn sich mal jemand äussern könnte, der die Rute in den Händen hatte. Rute wird selten in stehendem, eher im Fluss mit leichter bis mittlerer Strömung eingesetzt. Will keine zu weiche Rute (kommt noch aus meiner Kindheit, da nix andres da war als Karpfenruten, auch nich zum Blinkern oder so), aber auch keinen unnötigen "Prügel" für die Gewässer an denen ich angeln werde. 

Sorry für den Roman |bla:

Grüße


----------



## klappe (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist diese rute ziemlich hart.
hatte mir (wenn es wirklich die war....;+) von nem kumpel geborgt, um mal das feedern zu testen...
fand sie sehr hart.
mag zwar straffe ruten aber halt keine "knüppel"die war schon sehr grenzwertig.aber am besten mal selbst in die hand nehmen.

meine syntec xl hab ich zwar auch aufgrund eines tipps gekauft ohne sie in der hand gehabt zu haben , aber die ist genau mein ding. nicht wabbelig aber auch kein brett.

p.s. die bekommst du um die 70€
3,90 mit 50-140g wg


----------



## Dunraven (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute*

Hm für den Fluss gilt normal etwas länger = mehr Schnur aus der Strömung = besser. 3,60m ist schon recht kurz für den Fluß, geht aber wohl bei leichter Strömung. Die hier http://perca.de/__WebShop__/product...en/saenger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder/detail.jsf ist normal gern genannt weil der Laden sie immer mal wieder für 40 Euro hat. Für den aktuellen Preis würde ich aber auch eher eine andere nehmen. Bei Ebay gibt es z.B. öfter mal die Ultimate KOC für 50 Euro.


----------

